# Comprehensive List of All Atomizers that will fit Reo Standard Profile



## Rotten_Bunny (22/1/15)

Guys, through your experience, besides the RM 2 and Cyclone, are their other options that will fit Standard Profile Reo's ? 

Lets get a list up and Running for all those like myself that have reservations in modifying a Standard Reo.

Thanks in advance guys,



Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Alex (22/1/15)

If it was my Reo, I would just get a sanding block and go very slowly, or perhaps a file would work even better. Wouldn't take you long either.

I know you are looking for other atty's, but the list is very short as far as I know.


----------



## MurderDoll (22/1/15)

Agree with @Alex

Just take the plunge and give your Reo a haircut. 

Trust us. It's the best move you can make. 
Reoville knows best.


----------



## johan (22/1/15)

If you lazy like me, send it off to @JakesSA for a professional job.


----------



## jtgrey (22/1/15)

If you have access to a cut off machine , the one that looks like a grinder on a stand , then you can put the blade down and slowly push the reo against it . The machine have a guide at the bottom so it will make it easy for u to keep it at 90 degree to the blade . But do not cut it off rather grind it of slowly by pushing the reo against the blade . Plenty guys have these machines at home .


----------



## MurderDoll (22/1/15)

I would recommend taking it to an engineer and asking them to shave off 3mm exactly. It's a guarantee that you won't take off too much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (22/1/15)

Here is a list: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/377836-reo-compatible-rbas.html

None of them are worth your while other than the RM2, Cyclone and, if you have the money, the Chalice.

There is one more, the A6 (or Reomizer 3), which is made for dual coils and available at VM: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/reosmods/reomizer-3-0-dual-coil/. I have no idea if that will be worth your while - have not tried it.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (22/1/15)

Thank you guys, 

Sorry if i sound Stubborn, but usually the case is that people forget things once they have moved on, only to remember a little something when it is a little late and then its been modded. 

My Conclusion is that it will be another Reo Grand but in LP and then a Mini. 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/1/15)

Perhaps @TylerD can comment on the RM3 as he had one on his pink reo before he got an Odin.


----------



## Silver (22/1/15)

Hi @Rotten_Bunny

I agree with you and think you are on the right track to get another LP. If you like mouth to lung vaping, keep the SP with RM2/Cyclone as your workhorse.

I have two SP Grands adorned with RM2s and I wouldnt swop them or shave them for anything
I like them just as they are
They are my reliable flavour producers and monster throat thumpers.
I have been through quite a lot of juice with them. One is for tobaccoes and one is for fruity juices.

My LP on the other hand has had a tough time. I think screwing on all the different atties led to problems. I may also have had something wrong with my 510 connector from when i got it, but I do believe all the different atties may have made things worse.

But my SP Reos are exactly as they are the way I got them when they arrived from Maine. And they still work exactly the same, 9 months later. I dont want to alter their stability in any way.

For mouth to lung, I think the RM2 or the Cyclone are very hard to beat.

If you like mouth to lung vaping and think you would still like it in future, then I think you are doing the right thing by rather getting a new LP for other atties. You could then try get one with the new 510 connector that is coming out.


----------



## Tom (25/2/15)

quick one.....does the cyclone fit on the SP Reo? i am on the road again.....cant really do research. i havent used the Reo much lately, because of the tight airdraw.....would really like to use some other atty. I know I could shave it....but still would like to try something else before doing that


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/15)

Tom said:


> quick one.....does the cyclone fit on the SP Reo? i am on the road again.....cant really do research. i havent used the Reo much lately, because of the tight airdraw.....would really like to use some other atty. I know I could shave it....but still would like to try something else before doing that



The Cyclone sure does fit... it fits ALL the REO's. The Cyclops (sometimes referred to as a Cyclone AFC) only fits the LP. The Cyclone has a relatively tight airflow but opening the it hole is a piece of cake!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (25/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Cyclone sure does fit... it fits ALL the REO's. The Cyclops (sometimes referred to as a Cyclone AFC) only fits the LP. The Cyclone has a relatively tight airflow but opening the it hole is a piece of cake!


does the Cyclone have better airflow then the Reomiser? Or is the difference just minor?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/15)

Tom said:


> does the Cyclone have better airflow then the Reomiser? Or is the difference just minor?



Very similar... but a simple very small round file opens the hole to whatever you want... it's a simple mod and even a technically challenged vaper like me has done it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

